# I built a cage!



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so EXCITED!! 

I'll tell you how I made the cage:

After many trials and errors (I came out with at least 3 finished cages, but the rats escaped each time, so I had to redo them each time. Plus it didn't look that great. Those were all made out of the cubes that I asked about i a different thread, this is something different. ) I think I've finally got it right!! 

The dimensions of the cage are 4' high, 3' wide, and 18" deep. I have 4 rats in there... do you think that's a good size for them? It's made out of two pieces of hardware cloth. One piece is the bottom, back, and top - basically I folded the hardware cloth to make three sides in one piece. If you understand me. The second piece was the sides and front.

Next came the levels. I had to add the levels before putting the two main pieces together because they wouldn't fit through the doors and it'd be harder generally.I wanted the levels to be roomy, so there'd be space for hides (for lack of a better word, lol), toys, etc. So once I cut the pieces (14" long and 18" wide), I just had to J-clip them onto the "sides and front" piece. Obviously the back would have to be attached to the levels too, once I secured it to the main structure.

Then, putting both those pieces together (with J-clips again) I could secure the levels to the back and basically it was done except for the doors.

The doors were the easiest part. lol Just cut a big square out of the front, cut another piece (slightly bigger) and attach with ... J-clips! They make great hinges. lol

And of course ya can't forget the funnest part... decorating! I was in a bit of a time crunch so I had to quickly just add a few toys/wheels/hammock/etc. to make it at least a little interesting for the rats.

Without any frame or hard metal... it's pretty sturdy! I got the stiffest hardware cloth I could find though, so that helped hold the structure. I hope that all makes sense! :-\ 
Pictures:










As you can see, it's pretty bare at the moment.  Gotta fill that thing up! I'm working on a couple hammocks, etc. so they should be done soon and ready to add. 

Aaaaand, I have a question for all you that use blankets/towels for the "substrate" (for lack of a better word) of your rat cages. I have to change mine daily, as the rats pee on them and they smell pretty bad after just one night. Do you all have to change daily also? Or do you not have this issue? How do you use towels? I'm a little confused... it sure seems like a lot of work to use fabrics!


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks great!! Looks like you bought it!


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you, TaraJets!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

well done. it looks great.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great!
I know a lot of people use fleece. I tried it, but having to change it out every couple of days gets tiresome. I definitely prefer paper pellet bedding. If you can figure out a way to use a pan with your cage, I would go with that instead of fabrics. Or you could always litterbox train.


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you both! 

That's funny you mentioned litter training cuz I started yesterday night! Nobody was using it... then this morning I cleaned and while I was cleaning one of the rats went to the bathroom (not in the litterbox) so I stuck that in the box and then a couple hours later there are 7 droppings in the litterbox and only 1 outside it! They sure learn fast! 

As of right now... a bunch of droppings scattered *around* the box... and nowhere else. LOL


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I am thinking about building my own cage too. But I think I am going to use pvc for framing and then some other stuff.


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hopefully it works out for you! I got a lot of satisfaction out of building my own cage... LOL


----------

